# Can Comet Goldfish live with Clouds?



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

I think my tank is already pretty full with three small comets, but just to be curious can white clouds live with them? Or any other type of goldfish? And are they cold water fish or tropical? :?:


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure minnows can live with goldfish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Unless your tank is at least 4ft in size then yes it is probably overstocked with three comets. Comets grow to a foot in size and really are only suited for ponds or tanks in the 100 gallon range. 

Also once your goldfish get bigger they will more than likely try and eat the white clouds. My biggest shubunkin could easily fit a white cloud in his mouth and he is not even at full size. I always think goldfish really do best in goldfish only tanks. 

This is what Seriously Fish says about temperature for WCMM



> This subtropical (NOT coldwater) species is subject to seasonal temperature fluctuations in nature and is most comfortable between 60 – 72°F/16 – 22°C. Permanent exposure to warm conditions is likely to result in a shortened lifespan and in many countries/well-insulated homes it is best-maintained without artificial heating year-round.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

White cloud mountain minnows can coexist with goldfish. The problem is that the minnows will become goldfish snacks as the goldfish grow larger. A 2" fish is no match for a 10" hungry goldfish. 

To answer the question of how many other goldfish you can fit in your tank, we first need to know how large your tank is. 

Goldfish are not a true coldwater species (like trout) or a true tropical species (like discus); they originate from temperate waters (climate similar to the middle Atlantic states) where the air and water temperatures have large swings throughout the year. As a result of this, goldfish can be kept at a wide range of temperatures in the home aquaria. Generally we try to keep goldfish on the cooler side (between 70F and 75F) because they have rather high oxygen demands, and cooler water holds more oxygen. At cooler temps, they will also need less food to maintain the same weight, and less food means less poop (goldfish are big poopers). They can be maintained at higher temps, but you will need multiple feedings in a day and heavy aeration of the water.


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

I do have a reasonably big fountain/pond in my backyard, however the fountain in the middle is blocked and pretty old so my grandma just uses it for a gardening place filled with strawberry plants. ^^"


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

How big is your tank? And what kind of filtration?


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

Aus said:


> How big is your tank? And what kind of filtration?


I only got the tank and goldfish yesterday at PetBarn, so I might move them soon if you think this is too small . The tank is around 120.5L (about 30G?) and the filter is a 'air driven and/or sponge' filter. I have a feeling your gonna tell me that this is too small...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

GorgeousTheBetta said:


> I only got the tank and goldfish yesterday at PetBarn, so I might move them soon if you think this is too small . The tank is around 120.5L (about 30G?) and the filter is a 'air driven and/or sponge' filter. I have a feeling your gonna tell me that this is too small...


Ya. That is too small for comets. A tank like that could hold a single fancy goldfish, but comets get large and need large tanks. For three comets you are looking at a minimum of a 125 gal, 6 foot tank (470L, 1.8m). Really ponds are the best places for these guys. 

I know this isn't what you want, but could you return the comets? Or trade them in for some fancy goldfish. Those are the only goldfish that could fit in that tank.


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

My parents think glass tanks are 'dangerous', so this was the biggest plastic tank I could find. The people at the shop said you could put about 6 goldfish in there, but I only took 3 'cause I don't trust those people much due to the fact that they have a very overcrowded goldfish section. I don't think they take returns though.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe they would trust a pond more? ;-) Actually a lot of very large tanks are made of plexiglass because it is lighter than glass. But I'm guessing that is out of the question. The pond is probably your best bet. 

It's unfortunate, but most pet store workers know little to nothing about goldfish. Six goldfish in a tank that size would result in most of those fish dieing. I don't think I've ever met a pet store employee who knew the proper requirements for goldfish. :roll:


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, I'll try persuade them... :twisted:


----------

